# What do you use to keep a fishing log?



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Not sure if this is the right place for this post, so mods feel free to move as necessary. 

Anyone care to share what you use to keep track of your fishing log?

pen and paper
software application 
website 

What types of parameters do you find most useful date/time, air/water temp, moon phase, etc?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Log kept in excel /access
Date
Time Fishing
Where
Weather
Water Temp

for each Fish Caught :
Species
Length
Weight
How
Bait /Lure
Approx Depth
Spot/ GPS
Time of day


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

someone bought me a log journal (pen/paper) back 12 years ago when I traded in my boat for my current one. It was before most of us had computers and I still reorder one every year. I will check out who makes it when I run down to the boat in a couple of minutes. It has spaces for all the appropriate data date, location (lat./long), species, lure selection, depth settings for dipseys/jets, speed, weather. Its nice for me just to have this database on the boat to refer too on a particular day.


----------

